# Books Similar to Warhammer or Warhammer 40K?



## Philip Overby

Maybe I can get some help with this.  I've only read a little bit from both Warhammer universes and I've really liked what I read.  Problem is,  because I live in Japan, it's hard to get Warhammer stuff without having to order it and pay a lot on shipping fees.   I'm really, really trying to cut down on books I buy now and rather just order books for my Kindle so I can consolidate.  I still have a large quantity of paper books, but there are just too many Warhammer books for me to possibly collect them all.  I understand they are making them available in e-book versions on the Black Library site, but I wish they'd just make them available on Amazon.  It would make my life much easier, but I can understand why they do it their way.  

So, in the meantime, are there any books similar in style and content that I can find a bit easier on Kindle?


----------



## Steerpike

Phil:

If you buy Warhammer and Warhammer 40K books directly from The Black Library, I'm pretty sure you can get them in .mobi (Kindle) format. They're just not available through the Amazon.com web site. I don't know if you knew that already, or just assumed the books from the Black Library web site were in another format like .epub. 

If you buy from other than Amazon, you can simply email the .mobi file to your Kindle, or you can connect to the computer via USB and transfer the book that way.

As for other books similar in style and content...I'll think on it a bit. None come to mind immediately. I mean, there are lots of good, dark fantasy books about, but none that really bring Warhammer to mind.


----------



## Philip Overby

Thanks for the reply.  I was actually browsing the Black Library website last night and was sort of lost because I don't really know where to start even if I was to order something.  I have heard Dan Abnett is the best of those writing WH 40K, both from reading here on the forum and a strong recommendation from someone else.  

Because I'm international though, Amazon charges me ridiculous fees for file transfers, but like you said I could just do it by USB (if I can find my cord!)  I guess my main problem was figuring out what to read and how to get it to my Kindle, but since it's probably not as hard as I imagined, I could very well do that.  

I liked what I read of Gotrek and Felix too, so I'd be interested to read more of that.  I am more interested in WH than WH 40K simply because I just prefer fantasy to sci-fi.  But if it's good, it's good so I'm open to anything.

Also when searching on Amazon for anything similar to WH for Kindle, nothing really came up.


----------



## Steerpike

If you like Gotrek and Felix, and if you've read the more recent books (by Nathan Long), you should also check out his two Ulrika books (she's a recurring character in the Gotrek and Felix books, with a series of her own now).

I second or third the recommendation for Abnett. The first of his I read was Double Eagle, and I really liked it. Titanicus is also proving to be very good. A lot of people start with his Gaunt's Ghosts series, though. All good stuff.

Also, there is a classic Warhammer fantasy book called The Vampire Genevieve, which is well worth it if you can find a copy!


----------



## ThinkerX

'Gotrek' and 'Felix' and the world they inhabit bear a resemblance to Fritz Liebers `Fafhrd' and the 'Grey Mouser', whose tales are set in the world of Nehwon.  Fafhrd is a northern barbarian, the Grey Mouser is an apprentice sorcerer turned thief; togther these two wench, battle, and loot their way across the planet, sometimes tangling with beasties that might as well have come out the Warhammer Mythos.  (probably the other way around; the bulk of these Fafhrd and Grey Mouser stories were written several decades ago).


----------

